# [SOLVED] Another home theatre audio problem??!!



## computermadness (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey everyone, i'd like to send my thanks out in advanced, this site has been the answer to many of my questions and all your guys' help is appreciated.

now on to the problem, i just bought an entire home theatre set up, it's as follows:

*TV - Vizio VF550M LCD HDTV 120Hz
*Surround - Panasonic Blu-ray disc home theater sound system Model No. SC-BT300
*Xbox 360
*Verizon FiOS 

Last night we connected everything, and for the most part, everything's perfect, the only problem i have is getting audio to play out of the tv while i'm watching a DVD or Blu-ray disc. The Audio plays out of the theater system just fine, but not the tv.









Right now the Red box (HDMI) is connected to the tv's (HDMI2) port.
The green box has RGB connected to it Red->Red, Blue->White, and that connects to the back of the tv's 


















match the colors up. I was thinking that yellow box would solve my problem, i tried hooking up those to the "Component Video Out" but got nothing, any help guys or gals?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Another home theatre audio problem??!!*

Go into the menu of the Panasonic and set the HDAVI setting to OFF.


----------



## computermadness (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Another home theatre audio problem??!!*

thank you sir that did the trick :]


----------

